# Don thinks it's a monkey sawmill....



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2017)

Finished up the project I was working on today, This saw is really a major addition to my shop, In addition to being a hand tool only project after the stock was rough dimensioned out of a slab, the saw plate in this saw was hammer set and filed by me. Back in January I took the saw seminar at Bad Axe in LaCrosse and Mark and the guys taught me a lot. While I could have had them file the plate since I was paying for it  I got a lot of satisfaction knowing that this saw from rough plate to finished saw was all my work. You'll notice some contrasting wood at the top and bottom of my saw. That's what happens when you somehow screw up your marking after checking a couple different times and the mortises for the screw plate and the fixed blade holder are off of center by 3/4 of an inch. Cut off the area, glue on a new piece, shape, and recut the mortises. Got two coats of WOP on it, I'll let it sit overnight and rub it out with some steel wool and wax in the morning and get the kerfing plane built.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2017)

That looks great Colin. I actually like the two woods together. 
Nicely done dude....


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2017)

Too cool Colin! I bet it's a pleasure to use it knowing you built it all. Tony


----------



## Brink (Mar 28, 2017)

Don thinks?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2017)

Brink said:


> Don thinks?



He's probably confused because it doesn't have a cord on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 28, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> He's probably confused because it doesn't have a cord on it.



We gotta work on his man-muscles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 28, 2017)

That looks to nice to mess up by using it!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 28, 2017)

Cool project!

I'm not comfortable with you two talking about Don's man muscle...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 28, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Cool project!
> 
> I'm not comfortable with you two talking about Don's man muscle...



Muscles...plural

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'm not comfortable with you two talking about Don's man muscle...


I am....


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I am....



Want to buy a pair of chaps?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks great Colin! Couple of questions from a non handtool guy, is it a rip saw? was it a kit or did you fabricate it all?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Looks great Colin! Couple of questions from a non handtool guy, is it a rip saw? was it a kit or did you fabricate it all?



It is a rip saw basically, The hardware comes as a kit from Bad Axe Saw in LaCrosse WI but the frame is all hand built. I've heard they are moving to a ready to assemble complete kit but I wanted to build mine myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 29, 2017)

You guys really need to get help. I am not sinking to your levels this time. Colin, your handmade hand saw came out fantastic. I'm sure it will provide you hours of cardio.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Want to buy a pair of chaps?



You don't need em do you? Maybe....would they fit over my t-rex suit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2017)

So I got the companion tool working, made my first board with the saw. It'll be lid stock for a couple custom tool cases.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> You don't need em do you? Maybe....would they fit over my t-rex suit?



maybe late to the game but thought you might like this lol

https://www.yahoo.com/news/woman-dials-sexiness-boudoir-shoot-215137136.html

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hahahahaaaa


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hold my beer.....I got this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Hold my beer.....I got this.


Nice shoes Marc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

